# First Duathlon



## number3 (22 Apr 2013)

I've got my first duathlon on Sunday: 5k run 25k ride 5k run around county Durham. I have done one training duathlon which was less than half distance: 2k run 10k ride 2k run so I have a little experience. I found that on the training run because the distances were short I went off really quick at the start and paid for it a little on the last run. I was just wondering how people pace themselves on these races. Do you take the first run steady then hammer the bike and see what you've got left? Or do you try to maintain an even effort throughout? Any other advice would also be appreciated.


----------



## Banjo (28 Apr 2013)

How did it go? I havent done a Duathlon but would have a go if there was one local.


----------



## pally83 (28 Apr 2013)

I did my first in Lancaster t'other week. Be ready for everyone to set off quickly!!! I took the first 5k run semi-steadily, hammered the 20k bike (as best I could in the horrendous conditions), then did what I could on the second 5k run. 

My first run ended up being quicker so make sure you save something for the finish - my legs don't like running and hated it by the end. It's different muscles for bike and run so as long as you can run on wobbly legs for a km you'll be fine to go hard on the bike if that's your strong point - I passed way more people than passed me on the second run and finished exactly middle overall.

Above all, enjoy it! And do some transition practice.


----------



## pally83 (28 Apr 2013)

Oops... Just spotted the OP date. 

How did you get on?


----------



## number3 (1 May 2013)

Really enjoyed it more than anything. Finished 36 seconds behind someone from my running club who is a much stronger runner than I am. I made up loads of places on the bike with a similar strategy to you pally83. 24.06 - 59.37 - 25.22 for 5k - 25k - 5k. I hoped to be a bit quicker on the bike but there was a massive headwind for the first half that was also predominantly uphill. Then when I turned just after halfway with the wind behind me I went to pick my speed up to make up time but unfortunately my right calf cramped up and I couldn't push down on the pedals. I coasted for a bit on the downhill and tried to stretch out for a bit but a lot of my hard work in the first half had been undone. I think on a good day I could get around the bike route under 50 mins. Overall though it was fantastic and I'll definitely be doing another one.


----------

